# I got an apartment



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Signed a lease and everything. I'll now be living on my own again.

:boogie


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

good for you. how big of one did you get?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice, I'd like to do that myself but I don't know if I could ever live alone.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

kenny87 said:


> good for you. how big of one did you get?


It's a one bedroom apartment, so not that big. But it's big enough for me.

Toad, it's actually not that hard, once you get used to it. I used to have lots of anxiety about being on my own, but it's really fun to be away from home.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats awesome good luck just remember you might feel alone sometimes but thats all apart of living on your own keep busy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow cool. any pictures


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Sweet! I lives in a shared apartment for a while this summer and enjoyed it - one to myself seemsjust impossibly good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job, WintersTale! :boogie: :boogie: :boogie:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woah! I'm jealous. Way to go! :boogie :boogie


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

First apartments rock! Enjoy it.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Mm great news!
I love living alone simply for the freedom, but the day-to-day loneliness becomes quite strong.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

right on!
Ive found that by living alone ive cut off the course of the SA (my family) and their bad influence.

It does get lonely, but that simply creates an attraction to others instead of the SA repulsion


----------



## g1gglez (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice job! I did that about 3 weeks ago, now I need to find a room mate to cut costs.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Signed a lease and everything. I'll now be living on my own again.
> :boogie


Congratulations, I'm happy for you


----------

